# create photo screen-saver`s how?



## Tinderbox (UK) (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi.

I have found some great photo screensavers at the link below for my DX and they great, but i want to create my own from family photo`s , I have followed the guide from the link below on how to make 16 greyshade screen-savers, but they do not work with my photo`s

So how does the pickywallpaper photo`s look so good?

Thanks for any help

John.

http://kindlesavers.com/resources/how-to-create-kindle-optimized-screensavers/

http://www.pickywallpapers.com/kindle-dx/animals/


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm not a Photoshop user (I use GIMP), so I may be wrong, but I would disagree with the first link's suggestion that you not use dithering. Dithering will help remove the banding effect you otherwise get when you convert a many-colored image to only 16 shades of gray. Also, I have generally found it better, after doing the conversion to 16-gray indexed image to then convert back to regular gray-scale before saving as a PNG file. (I'm not sure why, but some of the indexed images I tried came out too dark on the Kindle if I didn't convert them to gray-scale.)

Here's my GIMP-oriented blog post on the dithering aspect: http://www.ebookworm.us/2011/05/31/dithering-your-kindle-screen-saver-images/


----------



## Shkaev (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello, Tinderbox, I know it's been awhile since your post, but maybe you'll still find my advice useful.

To make your photos grayscale and control every bit of the process you should use Adobe Photoshop's black&white feature, which can be accessed easily with ctrl+alt+shift+B hotkey (in CS3 or later). You will see many sliders, each representing separate colour. By moving these sliders you can precisely set amount of lightness of every detail in your photos. Also, there are about a dozen of presets. Then save your pictures as a .JPG with 'Grayscale' chosen in Image→Mode.

Alternatively, you can upload images you desire to have as Kindle wallpapers on that website you've mentioned (unless they're personal photos of course), and it will process them automatically to all sizes and shapes, including suitable for all Kindle devices.

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## DanBrown (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Tinderbox,

*Try:*

Try any of the methods mentioned you thing would work for you:

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-ways-to-make-your-own-screensavers-windows/

***Note: not my website ~ not selling anything.

I hope this helps 

Best,
Dan


----------

